# Yes another newbie here!



## sspdrd (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

This is a great Forum and I just joined.

I am also trying to get started with sailing. Have a sailboat and am looking
to go sailing with someone who can get me started with basics. I am in the
Maryland DC Annapolis area. Please let me know. Thanks :smile


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hi and welcome to Sailnet, I am a little too far away I am afraid!


----------



## sspdrd (Feb 9, 2018)

yeah for now. I am optimistic (lol!) Maybe I can cover the distance in a sailboat soon!!!
Thanks


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNut.

May I suggest that you take a class or two? Then sail a few times with other skippers.


----------



## sspdrd (Feb 9, 2018)

I have that in mind to do that also to take a class and go out with skippers and am looking thru spinsheet. Thanks


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome to SailNet. I sail out of Annapolis and sometimes take new sailors along. 

Jeff


----------



## sspdrd (Feb 9, 2018)

Jeff_H...Thanks, I will get in touch with you as you are not far from Croom where I live


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 8, 2007)

If I was choosing to learn about sailing from the many excellent and knowledgeable folks on sailnet, Jeff H would be at the top of my list.


----------



## ThereYouAre (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi,

I'm a new sailor also located in NoVA. If your close to DC check out the Sailing Club of Washington (scow.org). Plenty of training and sailing opportunities at a very reasonable price. 

If you're closer to Leesburg VA I plan on spending a lot of time on the upper Potomac in my dinghy this season. You're welcome to come along if you're close by.

-Hugh


----------



## sspdrd (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi There I mean ThereYouAre
Great suggestion, I do belong to SCOW and unfortunately all classes are full right now.
Maybe I will see you there. Thanks


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Waterrat said:


> If I was choosing to learn about sailing from the many excellent and knowledgeable folks on sailnet, Jeff H would be at the top of my list.


Pfft...

Jeff_H is crotchety. He hits his guests if they wrap the winch the wrong way! He only buys cheap rum, and then waters it down! His idea of good boat food is gefilte fish! His sails are bagged out and the boat lists near to the scuppers. He tells the most improbable stories!

:devil


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Come to think of it, Ajax, Haven't heard anything good about you either.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Capt Len said:


> Come to think of it, Ajax, Haven't heard anything good about you either.


LOL...and you probably won't!


----------



## sspdrd (Feb 9, 2018)

Ajax_MD said:


> Pfft...
> 
> Jeff_H is crotchety. He hits his guests if they wrap the winch the wrong way! He only buys cheap rum, and then waters it down! His idea of good boat food is gefilte fish! His sails are bagged out and the boat lists near to the scuppers. He tells the most improbable stories!
> 
> :devil


and I was just about to get in touch with Jeff!! ha ha


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Telling improbable tales is such a positive in my book. Judging improbable has much more to do with your own basis of experience or lack than the truth of someone else's tales. As most here can surmise ,I have an absolutely amazing repertoire of incredible and improbable personal experiences which I share without provocation as an offered learning experience.. Imagine my dismay when I find my tales being told at a social event by a blowhard in the first person.


----------



## sspdrd (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi There YouAre
Sorry I just got your msg and was unable to make it tonite. I was there for the last one. Thanks for the email I will catch up to you next time at SCOW.
Thanks

ps
i am unable to reply/send pm for now


----------

